# Leftover steak



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 27, 2010)

from dinner on Sunday.

A few hash browns with a layer of sauted onions and the steak[attachment=1:18lieilw]IMG_0102.JPG[/attachment:18lieilw]

Covered in cheese and ready to eat[attachment=0:18lieilw]IMG_0105.JPG[/attachment:18lieilw]


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 28, 2010)

Wow Nick. Work of art looks great. Smart thinning on the hash brown underlay. Bet that kicked it up a notch. Putting that on the to do list. 

bigwheel


----------



## bbquzz (Jul 29, 2010)

Steak, hash browns and onions, doesn't seem you can go wrong Nick   Looks and sounds great!


----------



## Smokey Lew (Jul 30, 2010)

Looks like breakfast to me. Yum, yum.


----------



## Griff (Aug 1, 2010)

bigwheel pretty much said it all.


----------



## Griff (Aug 4, 2010)

Nick, we had some left over steak tonight, and my 82 year old mother is visiting. We did this. She loved it and is going to add this to her regular to do list. Thanks buddy.


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Aug 5, 2010)

I like that idea!


----------



## Vermin999 (Aug 5, 2010)

Those look outstanding. Gonna have to try that one sometime.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 6, 2010)

Put two together and call it a Prochilo Double Down!
Looks good !


----------



## Tri Tip (Aug 7, 2010)

Very creative.


----------

